# fine tuning



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a compound bow and was tuning at close range. I was 3 yards away from the target and shooting at a vertical string. My fletched arrow hit the string but the unfletched arrow was about a half an inch to the right. What should I do?


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

How many times did you shoot each arrow?
Did you make sure both arrows are perfectly straight?
Make sure it is really doing what you think it's doing.
If there's no doubt, then... 

The first thing I would check is fletching clearance.
Use lip stick or powdered foot spray on your fletching... cover the entire fletch, edges too. 
See if there is any place on the bow that it gets rubbed off... make sure to check your cables for marks.
If there is no clearance problem, I would move the rest a *very small amount*... one way or the other, and see if it brings the fletched shaft and bare shaft together.
If moving the rest makes it worse, move it the other direction.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good tip from da white shoe on fletching clearance. It's the first step in any tuning.

Also try nuts&bolts Kitchen Sink tuning: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1844443&highlight=tuning

Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

slimshady2 said:


> I have a compound bow and was tuning at close range. I was 3 yards away from the target and shooting at a vertical string. My fletched arrow hit the string but the unfletched arrow was about a half an inch to the right. What should I do?


When shooting an unfletched arrow aim 1/2 inch left. That should put you dead on. 







Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

havn,t tried the powder on the fletching to see if there is any rubbing or obstruction. Will try tomorrow and see what happens.


----------

